# Playing with the new  SV



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

I had gotten a great deal on an SV from 

 Inkbirdbbq
 awhile back but never really got around to using it. Well since we had some pretty crap weather through the holidays my normal smoking and grilling was kind of limited. What better time to bust it out? Got some great tips from the forum members here and went to it.

Christmas Eve started with a semi-boneless leg of lamb.







Seasoned, quick sear on the grill, and into the 132 bath.











Glad I decided to not to uncover the smoker. Still had to enjoy a few cold ones.






Back to the lamb. Rolled 132 for around 7 hours. Let her rest and sliced her up. Didn't get a plated shot but here is the meat. Just perfect texture and doneness.






Fast forward to New Years Eve. Scored a nice deal on a tenderloin. Did a little processing. 











Put these in the bath 131 for 1 1/2 hours. While they were doing their thing I made up some compound butter using minced garlic and dried herbs(all I had on hand).






Out of the bath.






Got a CI pan screaming hot on the side burner of my gas grill and dumped on a little grapeseed oil. The finished product.






Oh man these things were like butter. Perfect doneness. Threw some oven roasted garlic potatoes, garlic bread, and a little bit of mashed cauliflower(wife) on with it.






Neighbor and wife had covid through Christmas so we took them some groceries, a few home cooked meals, and even made a liquor store run . After they were well again he brought oven 3 ribeyes he had gotten at Costco. Damn things must have been a pound and a half a piece. Thick and nice marbling too. Well thought it would fun to play with the SV again. Said he like med rare and wife like medium. Alright then. Decided to do these 134 for 2 hours hoping they would come out right in between. Didn't get any prep pics but here they are out of the bath. The 3 on the left are the Costco steaks. On the right I threw in another ribeye I had in the freezer and a filet too.






Rest and then a quick sear on the grill.






Things were massive so I cut them in half. One steak fed two people. Juicy as hell and not too bad on the final doneness.






Made a batch of twice baked taters, some stuffed shrooms, grilled Texas toast, and a salad(not pictured).






All in all it was fun to play around with the SV. It produced some damn good food. The filet's I would say took the cake. I prefer the 131 temp as opposed to the 134. Cant wait to play with some other cuts of meat as well!

Bonus shot of New Years Day dinner. Collared greens, black eyed peas, corn bread(recipe courtesy of 

 tx smoker
), and the remaining smoked Christmas ham. Looks a mess but I can assure it was tasty.






Thanks for looking stay safe out there.

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2021)

Your eating like a King John!
Awesome looking meal!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, that's a real slew of some fine holiday sous viding John, huge Like! You've inspired me to break out my sous vide unit for a bunch of fillet mignon steaks I cut too thick, take away all the guessing when they are done the way I want. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2021)

All looks Great, John!!
You're enjoying your new toy---I knew you would.
If you want, check out my Step by Steps on SV stuff. Might give you some ideas & pointers.
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 5, 2021)

looks like some good eats there John,


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 5, 2021)

WOW John those are some mighty fine lookin' meals buddy!

Like

john


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 5, 2021)

Awesome looking steaks, John. This is exactly why I love my SV device(s)...Always cook my 2" thick steaks at 131F for 4-5 hours and they coming out perfectly medium rear cooked all the time. Have fun with your SV toy!!!


----------



## sandyut (Jan 5, 2021)

DUDE!  YES!  both look amazing!  so jealous.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 5, 2021)

Helluva smorgasbord there!
Have yet to be disappointed with anything coming out of a hot tub.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow great looking food.  I am drooling.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Dang John !! I'd say you got it broke in. All looks good! I love using mine!


----------



## xray (Jan 5, 2021)

Hell ya John! Everything looks spectacular. Glad to see you’re enjoying the SV. It’s a great tool as it frees up some time to cook other things. Then once your side dishes are done, you sear and the whole meal comes together in a snap!

That new year’s plate has me drooling too!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Your eating like a King John!
> Awesome looking meal!!
> Al



Thanks Al! They were some good meals for sure.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that's a real slew of some fine holiday sous viding John, huge Like! You've inspired me to break out my sous vide unit for a bunch of fillet mignon steaks I cut too thick, take away all the guessing when they are done the way I want. RAY



Thanks Ray! Let us know how those filets turn out once you get them going!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> All looks Great, John!!
> You're enjoying your new toy---I knew you would.
> If you want, check out my Step by Steps on SV stuff. Might give you some ideas & pointers.
> Nice Job!!
> ...



Thanks John. Have checked your SV references out many times. Look forward to trying a chuck roast and some of the larger cuts of beef!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some good eats there John,



Appreciate it Jim!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> WOW John those are some mighty fine lookin' meals buddy!
> 
> Like
> 
> john



Thanks John! Good to see you back my man!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Awesome looking steaks, John. This is exactly why I love my SV device(s)...Always cook my 2" thick steaks at 131F for 4-5 hours and they coming out perfectly medium rear cooked all the time. Have fun with your SV toy!!!



Thank you sir! I haven't let a steak go that long yet but its on the list to do!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

sandyut said:


> DUDE!  YES!  both look amazing!  so jealous.



Thank you Dave! Def worth looking into if you don't have one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks John. Have checked your SV references out many times. Look forward to trying a chuck roast and some of the larger cuts of beef!




Yup---The 30 hour Eye Round & the 48 hour Chucky are my favorite SV cooks.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Helluva smorgasbord there!
> Have yet to be disappointed with anything coming out of a hot tub.



Appreciate it! I haven't been disappointed yet either. Cant wait to try some other things!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Wow great looking food.  I am drooling.



Thank you Brian! Good eats for sure. Hoping to do it again soon!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Dang John !! I'd say you got it broke in. All looks good! I love using mine!



Thanks Travis! You should have seen my explaining to my neighbors what sous vide cooking is. Don't think they quite understood lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 5, 2021)

xray said:


> Hell ya John! Everything looks spectacular. Glad to see you’re enjoying the SV. It’s a great tool as it frees up some time to cook other things. Then once your side dishes are done, you sear and the whole meal comes together in a snap!
> 
> That new year’s plate has me drooling too!



Thanks Joe! You are exactly right. So easy to do and plan things. Appreciate the like on the new years plate too. Good ole southern comfort food.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 5, 2021)

Awesome looking meal!! Enjoy the Sous Vide!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice cooks ! Yup , that eye round comes out fantastic .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Those are some good looking meals John, Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Braz (Jan 6, 2021)

Getting different levels of doneness using the sous vide. Well, you can't unless you are willing to use two sous vide baths or do two separate cooking sessions. My wife likes her steaks med/rare and I like mine a little more toward med. What I have done, and what seems to work is to simply leave mine on the searing griddle longer. Hers needs only a quick sear since it is already a perfect med/rare at 131f. Mine I can take to 133f, using an instant read thermometer and hit my preferred doneness.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---The 30 hour Eye Round & the 48 hour Chucky are my favorite SV cooks.
> 
> Bear



This is exactly what I cant wait to do. Ever do a top round aka London broil?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Awesome looking meal!! Enjoy the Sous Vide!



Thank you! The Inkbird is an awesome unit. Very solid as well. Appreciate you running great specials for the forum members.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice cooks ! Yup , that eye round comes out fantastic .



Thanks Chop! Plan to try the eye of round or maybe a bottom round here in the next couple of weeks. Cant wait.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2021)

John it all looks great. And i'd come around for seconds on that "mess of a plate"!
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Those are some good looking meals John, Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Appreciate it Chris!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This is exactly what I cant wait to do. Ever do a top round aka London broil?




Yes I did a couple of Top & Bottom Rounds, but the size, shape of the Eye works out better, and Hardly any trimming needed on the Eye Round.
Tops & Bottoms are good too, just not my favorite.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

Braz said:


> Getting different levels of doneness using the sous vide. Well, you can't unless you are willing to use two sous vide baths or do two separate cooking sessions. My wife likes her steaks med/rare and I like mine a little more toward med. What I have done, and what seems to work is to simply leave mine on the searing griddle longer. Hers needs only a quick sear since it is already a perfect med/rare at 131f. Mine I can take to 133f, using an instant read thermometer and hit my preferred doneness.



Thanks Braz! Yeah I think next time I will just do them all med rare and whoever doesn't like them that way I will just sear longer. Appreciate the input!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> John it all looks great. And i'd come around for seconds on that "mess of a plate"!
> Jim



Thanks Jim. Honestly that mess of a plate was just as good as the steaks. Gotta love some good home southern food!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes I did a couple of Top & Bottom Rounds, but the size, shape of the Eye works out better, and Hardly any trimming needed on the Eye Round.
> Tops & Bottoms are good too, just not my favorite.
> 
> Bear



Appreciate the advice John!


----------

